# Help me solve this puzzle, need some type of online designer



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

Need some help...

It seems that all references to "online designer" software are for DTG and one-piece/small order custom jobs.

We need something similar, but with a twist.

We have, right now, 12 designs in our "line". And we put them on about 12 different garments, each with 3-5 colors and 4-5 sizes.

I want to do something like these online designers, but much less complicated.

The decoration is going to be the same place, same size, each time regardless of garment. So I don't want it to be where a person can tweak anything.

I would like the person to be able to select int he following order:
1) The design they want
2) The apparel they want
3) Then see the design on that apparel in their selected color and be able to change colors/apparel as they figure out which they'd like to purchase
4) Add to cart once they come up with their combination

There would be no customizing outside of the picking the artwork, garment, color of garment and size. NO change in placement, size, etc. etc.

This doesn't seem like a ton of work, but I know I'd need someone to program it for me.

Does anyone have any recommendations? Is what I'm saying even making sense?? 

Thanks for your help and Happy Holidays!


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Most shopping carts will do items 1, 2 and 4 with no problem. Item three is where most shopping carts need some work. There is a hand full of specialty shopping carts that I think do this, which I can't name off the top of my head. Most of the carts are not what i would call a full featured shopping cart.

Most likely what ever is used will be written in a client side language such as JavaScript. 

In the cart that I am doing, I am close but have three things to do in JavaScript yet. Most likely I won't have it done until after January. The initial designer I am planning for is basically like the one you described except adding fonts and font colors.

Tom


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm still learning about a lot of this stuff but I think that Melco just released some API's that would probably do exactly what you are looking for(I think). Let me know if that works for you


----------



## JenniferVisscher (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,
Please take a look at LiveDesinger. Melco has an online designer with an integrated shopping cart that would fulfill your needs. In our next release there will be templates that you can create in your store that will "lock down" certain aspects of your design so that only what you'd like to have be changeable will be. Also, you specificy drop zones in our process and the customer can only move designs and text within those drop zones. And... as No Limitz mentions - we do have API's that I'd be happy to discuss. Please contact me at Melco for more information.


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

JenniferVisscher said:


> Hello,
> Please take a look at LiveDesinger. Melco has an online designer with an integrated shopping cart that would fulfill your needs. In our next release there will be templates that you can create in your store that will "lock down" certain aspects of your design so that only what you'd like to have be changeable will be. Also, you specificy drop zones in our process and the customer can only move designs and text within those drop zones. And... as No Limitz mentions - we do have API's that I'd be happy to discuss. Please contact me at Melco for more information.


Hi Jennifer, I've been meaning to revisit this thread, but have been busy with other things. I appreciate your reply. We already have a full ecommerce site, but maybe one of your developers could tweak an API to work with our system. I simply need people to be able to select a garment, then select from available colors, then simply plop one of our (now 23) designs on the color swatch. I don't even want -- right now -- to use the garment/product. Let them select it and then see the colors it comes in and then plop the design on so they can see it with the chosen swatch. 

If that's something you think you can help with, it would be great... Drop me a message here with your email and/or phone and I'll get in touch. Thanks!


----------

